# Where is Tory Burch made?



## PuppyB

As subject.


----------



## PuppyB

Anybody knows? Thanks



PuppyB said:


> As subject.


----------



## viba424

Her clothes are made in China. Not sure about all, but the ones I know about are. I dont know about shoes. If you look online, and the product says "Imported" 99% chance it is made in China. They dont say "Imported" if its made in Italy or the USA.


----------



## PuppyB

Thanks,  I guess so too.



viba424 said:


> Her clothes are made in China. Not sure about all, but the ones I know about are. I dont know about shoes. If you look online, and the product says "Imported" 99% chance it is made in China. They dont say "Imported" if its made in Italy or the USA.


----------



## bags&shoes

Although Tory Burch is certainly becoming a very expensive designer. It is dissapointing to see that everything (accessories, bags, shoes, clothing) is made in China.  I hate that because I know that I am paying a VERY steep markup for an item that my have cost her only $60 to make...


----------



## kittenslingerie

A lot of the original Tory Burch shoes were made in Brazil. I have a pair of her rubber sandals from a year ago and they are made in brazil with a beautiful fit. I also have the same style rubber sandals bought 2 months ago and they are wider, less feminine and made in China. Its quite disappointing.


----------



## viba424

That is the sole reason why I wont buy any of her stuff.


----------



## andreaa

yes, they are made in brazil... and if you go to the factory store you can buy her classic ballet flats for something about $60..
>__<


----------



## miss_tran

my flat reva shoes are made in brazil that's what I know!


----------



## bubbleloba

Most of her clothes are made in China.  The Revas and most of the pumps are made in Brazil.


----------



## ang2383

thanks for asking OP!  i've wondered this myself.  it is sad her brand/label is getting so expensive!  i like most of her shoes, but i'm not a fan of her clothes.  i wish designers wouldn't have such a high mark up on their clothes esp when they're made in china.


----------



## katran26

after my black patent Revas bled straight through and stained my feet (for a whole week!  I couldn't get the dye off!) I gave up on TB shoes. Not worth the money for the quality.


----------



## kathywko

^I agree! They aren't as sturdy as I had hoped either. Such a disappointment


----------



## ballet_russe

my Miller sandals -- Brazil


----------



## chloe_chea

Most Tory Burch shoes are made in Brazil, and selected few are made in China (rubber flip flops, jelly flip flops, rainboots). Her silk scarves I believe are made in France. To be honest though, MANY high-end labels have items that are made in China. Even Burberry which is a London based brand has many items made in China. Sometimes certain hardware (zipper, buttons, etc) are made in China and the rest can be from Europe but still has the "made in china" tag on it.


----------



## missD

i would not be surprised if the soles of the shoes were "made in brazil", but they were then shipped off to china for construction and stitching.


----------



## chloe_chea

Hope I won't be offending anyone, as I am not defending the high prices and "seemingly" low quality of designer brands nor am I justifying for anything. BUT, over the years of studying retail merchandising and working in luxury retail, there are a few things I may be able to share...

The hardware comes from China, but I know for SURE the leather is brazilian leather, as it also states so inside the shoes. Approximately 75% of designer goods nowadays get their hardware from Asia (vietnam, china, indonesia, hong kong, etc) to try to cut down cost and try to give consumers the lowest price possible. I know that a lot of these designer goods out there really seem like a rip off when you try to imagine how much it REALLY cost the designers/company to make these products, but bear in mind that the price of each merchandise also includes the cost of advertising, brand management, marketing, PR, monthly operational expenses, etc for the brands. There is a reason why Louis Vuitton zip around wallets are around $650-$800 when they are being made in France. A Michael by Michael Kors or a Marc by Marc Jacob wallet which cost $98-$198 which is made in China may seem like a rip off because you can find other made in china wallets for less than $20, but you are in the end paying for the designer's name, the style itself, and all the costs that made that brand interest you. I have a Dior wallet in which the hardware came apart in less than 6 months, the leather is no doubt European, but the hardware is China, for sure. Same as the rhinestones on my Stella McCartney heels, and the casing on all Premium Designer cosmetics. It's just impossible to offer "the best of the best" quality at a low price nowadays, especially when many luxury retail companies are in debt or barely making their sales goals. 

I recently purchased my first Chanel classic flap and paid over $2500 for it, which is the most I have ever spent on a bag. I love it for the fact that it is made in France, has a great durable caviar leather, beautiful hardware, etc. HOWEVER, I am not at the point in life where I can afford to pay thousands of dollars for every handbag I like.  It's nice to be able to find some handbags around $500 that are designer and maybe they are made in China but I honestly don't have a problem with that as long as the style is still amazing and the leather isn't horrible. Just my friendly opinion


----------



## jmcadon

I have a pair of TB gladiator sandals and they are made in Brazil.  I have a sweater that says made in China   It was almost $300!!!


----------



## chloe_chea

High end designers and mid-range designers all use China to help manufacture their products. They may pay PREMIUM price for fabrication in USA or Europe, then bring it to China and negotiate manufacturing costs. It's highly misunderstood by most people because made in china does not mean that the materials are all from China. The material that is made in USA or France CAN be the same material that is made in China (though not always). Though I myself PREFER to see a "made in france" or "made in italy" label/tag, I KNOW for a fact that I simply cannot afford so many of those luxury things at this moment. If I want just a simple costume jewelry made by Kate Spade, it won't cost me an arm and a leg. And yes, it will be made in China, but I should be HAPPY to know that because otherwise, instead of paying $200 for the necklace or getting it on sale at Nordstrom for $80, I would be paying $800+ for costume jewelry made in Europe or USA.


----------



## bebzkie

Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China.  The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product.  Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.


----------



## mariapepsi

bebzkie said:


> Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China.  The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product.  Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.


Bebzkie ... ure so lucky I would probably go there every other day just to look and watch...


----------



## simpleplan123

I got the Nylon Mini Tote as a gift last year from my relative. 
They got it while traveling in Tokyo last year from Shinjuku's Isetan Department Store. 
They say it's actually cheaper because of how Japan manufactures their own branded bags (similar to Burberry's Blue Label). 
I really don't know if this is true, but i guess it's possible =D


----------



## simpleplan123

And the Tory Burch from Isetan Department store actually provides their own Guarantee Card with dates and location of purchase. which is pretty cool i think !


----------



## handbagaddict80

All of my Tory shoes are "made in Brazil" but my Tory wallet is "made in china" :wondering


----------



## Mimi1988

My TB sandals are made in China...


----------



## honey_bunny

I was at the store yesterday and was looking at the handbags/wallets..made in china. Bought coin pouch...made in china.


----------



## lightblue_hk

as far as i know many of their bags are made in china


----------



## sokelly

90% of their items are made in china, which kinda puts me off. but I was told by a friend that even though they are made there, their productions are supervised by the head-quarter so the quality shouldn't be that bad


----------



## No Cute

For me, knowing where something is made and that workers are treated  well, have a safe environment to create, and can that the company  contributes to the local community is what matters.  



bebzkie said:


> Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China.  The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product.  Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.



That is so cool.  This kind of fine detail work can be crafted anywhere in the world, but you are so lucky as to get to watch.  That is so cool.


----------



## leanne_cire88

bebzkie said:


> Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China. The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product. Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.


 

wow.. lucky you!


----------



## simpleplan

Made in China, but the quality of the products/leather, rivets, etc. are of export quality and are from other parts of the world. The company just needs the manual assembly to be cheap. (Although it IS easier for counterfeiters to get a hold of the blueprints and copy her bags more closely than ever)

Sometimes when things say made in the USA, they can often have also been put together in China, but then shipped here and lastly assembled by Americans, so they get to put "made in USA".


----------



## qhu

They are made in China, as many of items from Prada, Burberry, Celine, Michael Kors, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Juicy Couture, Lancel, etc, etc. Even though sometimes the items have the label " Made in Italy" or something like that, still they are made in China. They put the "Made in Italy" label for some tariff issues, as I heard.


----------



## Happymocha

Can't believe some of you are just annoyed by "made in China". If you don't want anything made in China, you may need to take off all your clothes and be naked....Also, what is the difference between "made in China" and "made in Brazil"?  Huh? Paying 2000 bucks to just get "Made in France"....LOL....


----------



## baglover57

I try to buy clothes in Sri lanka or Jordan etc. Barring going naked, I try not to wear clothes made in China because they are sooo itchy!!! I returned a blouse after wearing it because of the rash it gave me. Lord and Taylor refunded my money


----------



## pjb200

hi

do you have the name of the factory or the address/ phone. I am trying to get hold of them. 
thanks!
pjb


----------



## pjb200

bebzkie said:


> Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China.  The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product.  Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.



hi

do you have the name or the address of the factory, or the address/contact. I am trying to get hold of them.
thanks!


----------



## pjb200

bebzkie said:


> Hi. Some Tory Burch handbags are made in China.  The factory is just behind our house, i can see it from our window, can see employees going in and out. I have visited the factory and looked some of their finished product.  Can't believe i am just few steps away from this factory.


hi

do you have the name or the address of the factory, or the address/contact. I am trying to get hold of them.
thanks!


----------



## Planotine

The interview was found here.


----------



## Dreamybabie

I stop buying her stuff because of this reason. Everything I've touched from her store is made in China. So sad. I rather save a couple more hundred and get something made in US or Europe. It's not like her stuff is cheap. $300-500 purse made in China withh poor resale value. No thank you.


----------



## applecidered

The markup of TB items are getting out of hand for made in China. Case in point she is competing with people who buy MK and both brands are made in China but TB is easily 2x the price. Hm...


----------



## acm1134

I have 2 pairs of TB Kiernan boots that cost a pretty penny IMO and when I noticed that they were made in China I was very disappointed. The mark up on her products are crazy.


----------



## Akatareeves

I think in my country it says made in China for TB bags. Does they have any made in product other than China?


----------



## isrg08

I've read that her shoes are made in Brazil, and handbags in China.


----------



## gincap

Hi someone help me to buy tory burch buckle york small from tory burch's website. But my bag's tag is "made in the philippines HAF002 11-14". Can anyone explain it? Thank you


----------



## Melody03

Hi guys! I think nowdays all luxury items are made in china except chanel and Hermes maybe? It's crazy I know. I don't think making things in china can save costs. I am not a china national but one of my Friend went over and opened a factory in Shanghai, he said that the average worker wage there is about 1k to 2k usd? I don't know how can it be cheaper? Anyways I just got to know that some Tory burch bags, york line are made in Vietnam. Mine has a serial code to it, states that it was made in 2014. When I googled the serial code, it brought me to a picture of a York Tote from a legit website (I think it's neiman Marcus) I have also compared the hardware to my store bought ones, apparently newer hardwares are not engraved with the tb logo the older one is.  hope this helps. But from what I have seen, the York Tote has been discontinued from being sold in stores as of February 2017 in Singapore


----------



## damugatu

Melody03 said:


> Hi guys! I think nowdays all luxury items are made in china except chanel and Hermes maybe? It's crazy I know. I don't think making things in china can save costs. I am not a china national but one of my Friend went over and opened a factory in Shanghai, he said that the average worker wage there is about 1k to 2k usd? I don't know how can it be cheaper? Anyways I just got to know that some Tory burch bags, york line are made in Vietnam. Mine has a serial code to it, states that it was made in 2014. When I googled the serial code, it brought me to a picture of a York Tote from a legit website (I think it's neiman Marcus) I have also compared the hardware to my store bought ones, apparently newer hardwares are not engraved with the tb logo the older one is.  hope this helps. But from what I have seen, the York Tote has been discontinued from being sold in stores as of February 2017 in Singapore



I live in Southern China a stones throw away from the factory that makes Tory Burch, Michael Kors, Kate Spade, Coach, etc... and know for the last year they have been making a huge transition to move production to the Philippines as labor costs are becoming too high in China.


----------

